
The Found Footage That Provides a Whole New Look at the Apollo 11 Moon Landing - colinprince
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/12/apollo-11-50th-year-anniversary
======
pjmorris
FTA: "Rooney’s staff had located a cache of largely unprocessed film that he
identified as the “65mm Panavision collection.” (In this format, the negative
is shot on 65-mm. film and then printed as a 70-mm. positive.) “The collection
consists of approximately 165 source reels of materials, covering Apollo 8
through Apollo 13,” Rooney wrote. “Thus far, we have definitively identified
61 of those 165 that relate directly to the Apollo 11 mission, including
astronaut mission preparations, launch, recovery, and astronaut engagement and
tours after the mission.”

“These are exciting finds, and we think it could change your direction
significantly,” Rooney concluded.

The specific 70-mm. format in which the footage had been printed was the Todd-
AO process, the one used for such 50s and 60s cinematic extravaganzas as
Around the World in 80 Days and The Sound of Music, back when the movie
industry was going ever bigger and wider to compete with the threat of
television."

